# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  هجر الوسادة في ذكر من أكثر من العبادة (1)

## سعيد الرميح

هجر الوسادة في ذكر من أكثر من العبادة (1) 

هذه مجموعة من التراجم والسّيَر في أخبار العُباد من أهل العصر، مقتبسة من مصادر عدة ، أولى تلك المصادر كتاب  عبدالله بن زعل العنزي الموسوم بـ [ شذا الياسمين من أخبار المعاصرين ] ..
وسترسل هذه التراجم بإذن الله تباعاً على قناة الكشكول الثقافي على التليجرام
(رابط القناة أسفل الصفحة في التوقيع الخاص بي)  


1. إبراهيم بن سعود السياري ت 1380 هـ 
كان كثير الصلاة وتلاوة القرآن وفي آخر حياته قطع كثيراً من علاقته بالناس ، وكان يكثر من قراءة القرآن والسيرة النبوية .. 
قام في ليلة بأربعة عشر جزءا ً من القرآن ، يختم كل كل أسبوع وفي رمضان كل يوم ختمة.

2. إبراهيم بن صالح التركي ت 1426 هـ
كان رحمه الله يهب أكثر وقته لقراءة القرآن ، حتى كان يختمه في عامة نشاطه وصحته كل يومين ، وفي رمضان يبلغ به عشرين ختمة ، وكان يقرأ كثيراً منه في صلاة الليل ، ثم بعد صلاة الفجر لطلوع الشمس ، ومعظم وقتي العصر والمغرب يقضيهما في المسجد تالياً للقرآن ..
كان رحمه الله يأتي للمسجد قبيل الآذان فيقرأ بين الآذان والإقامة ما شاء الله أن يقرأ ، وقد ذكر رحمه الله أنه انشغل عن المداومة في القرآن في مطلع شبابه قليلاً مما جعل بعض السور تتفلت عليه ، فأغلق دكانه عصراً سنة كاملة يراجع القرآن الكريم ويستعيد ضبط الآيات المتشابهة حتى استعاد اتقان حفظه ..
وأما حاله مع قيام الليل فقد كان رحمه الله يأوي إلى فراشه مبكراً ؛ ليستيقظ قبل صلاة الفجر بساعتين ، يقضيها بتلاوة القرآن وصلاة الليل ..

3. أحمد بن إسماعيل ياسين ت 1425 هـ 
كان رحمه الله يقرأ في معتقله أربعة أجزاء من القرآن الكريم في صلاة السّنة ، سوى ما يقرأه في صلاة الفرض ، وفي بعض الأحيان كان يقرأ جزأين من القرآن أو أكثر داخل الصلاة وخارجها ، يزيد في ذلك أو ينقص بحسب حالته الصحية.  وبعد الفجر مباشرة يبدأ بقراءة القرآن الكريم حتى الساعة السابعة صباحاً.
عُرف عنه رحمه الله مداومته على قيام الليل رغم وضعه الصحي، فقد كان يستيقظ من نومه قبل الفجر بساعة على الأقل، فيتوضأ ويبدأ بصلاة الليل حتى الأذان.

----------


## أم عبد الرقيب

جزاكم الله خيرا
أسأل الله ان يجعلنا من العابدين العالمين العاملين ويطهر قلوبنا بصدق الايمان

----------

